# Need God? What if I dont.



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2011)

Long, but interesting listen. If anybody gets time to listen to it all, feel free to give us your feed back.


<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M4jlWXhKIaE?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M4jlWXhKIaE?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dang!!!  That's as long as a church sermon!!!  No thanks.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 6, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Dang!!!  That's as long as a church sermon!!!  No thanks.



Thanks for your input ambush, always revealing. Maybe I will post a Hitchens speech disproving God in 2 mins.


----------

